# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Recetat e mia

## Princesha_Pz

Mishe i bardhe me majdanoz

1Kg copa mishi i bardhe
4 luge vaj ulliri
2 thelpinje hudher te grire
2 luge majdanoz i grire
piper i bluar, i fresket
kripe
1 gote qumesht
1/2 gote leng mishi ose koncentrat

Kontrolloni qe mishi te mos ket dhjamera. Ne nje tenxhere te larte,nxehni vajin dhe fergoni ne zjarr te avasht hudhren dhe majdanozin.Shtoni mishin dhe zijeni me lengun qe do te leshoj vete ,kur lengu te jete mpiksur apo shterrur ,sperkateni me piper te fresket,hidhni kripe,dhe mbulojeni me qumesht dhe leng mishi.Copat e mishit nuk duhet te mbulohen krejtesisht nga lengu i vete .Mbulojeni pjeserisht me kapak dhe zijeni ne zjarre te avashe duke e perzier shpeshsepse qumeshti tenton te ngjitet derisa salca te mpikset e tera dhe te formohet nje krem i dendur. Sherbejeni te nxehte ne nje pjate me bizele me hudher dhe majdanoz.
Ju beft mire!

----------


## Princesha_Pz

Fileto mishi me kerpudha


6 Luge vaj ulliri
500gr fileto mishi
kripe e piper i bluar, i fresket
300 gr kerpudha pylli te perziera
2 thelpinje hudher e grire holle
2 luge majdanoz e grire holle
125 ml.vere e bardhe

Nxehni 2 luge vaje ne nje tigan te gjere ne zjarr te forte .Skuqni mishin derisa te krijoje kore ne siperfaqe .Hidhni kripe e piper.Zijeni per 10 min. duke bere qe mishi te mberet i kuq nw qender .Hiqeni nga zjarri dhe lereni menjane.Nxehni vajin e mbetur ne tigan ,fergoni kerpudhate pastruara mire dhe te prera ne copa , hudhren dhe majdanozin per 8-10 min. ose derisa kerpudhat te zbuten .Hidhni veren dhe zijeni derisa ajo te avulloj .Hidhni kripe e piper sipas deshires .Mishin dhe salcen e kerpudhave sherbejeni se bashku.
Ju beft mire!

----------


## Princesha_Pz

Qofte me domate

2 luge qepe e grire holle
60 ml vaj ulliri
450 gr domate te fresketa ose kutie te qeruara dhe te prera ne copa
6 gjethe berzilloku
kripe e piper i bluar
125 gr buke e grire
60 ml. qumesht
450 gr mish i bluar viçi
125 gr djath deleje i forte i grire ose parmezan
2 veze te rrahura
2 luge majdanoz i grire
2 thelpinje hudher e grire


Ne nje tenxhere te madhe skuqni qepen ne vaj dhe shtoni domatet e berzillokun ,hidhni kripe e piper dhe zijeni ne zjarr te mesem per 10 min..Ne nje tas per perzieni buken e therrmuar me qumesht dhe shtoni mishin e grire ,djathin vezet majdanozin dhe hudhren.Hidhni kripe e piper dhe perzijeni qe te bashkohen ne nje te gjithe perberesit .Me kete perzierje beni qofte dhe verini ne salcen e domateve .Lerini ne zjarr te vlojne per 20-25 min.,duke i kthyer me kujdes ,sherbejini te nxehta.
Ju beft mire!

----------


## Princesha_Pz

Mishe qengji me domate


4 luge vaj ulliri
1 qepe , 1 karot , 1 kercell selino te grira holle
2 thelpinje hudher te grire holle
1 luge spec djeges i grimcuar
120 gr pershut e prere ne kube
1 kg.kofshe ose shpatull qengji ne copa
kripe e piper i zi sipas deshires
150 ml.vere e bardhe
1/2 kg. domate te pjekura te qeruara dhe te prera ne copa


Ne nje tenxhere te madhe , ose me mire vorbe balte nxehni vajin dhe skuqni qepen , karoten kercellin e selinos , hudhren ,majdanozin , specin dhe pershuten , ne zajrr te plote .Kur qepa dhe proshuta te kene marre ngjyre hidhni edhe mishin dhe lereni ne zjarr per 7-8 min.duke e perzier vazhdimisht .Hidhni kripe e piper , shtojini veren dhe kur te avulloje , shtojini edhe domatet. Verini kapakun dhe lerini te ziejne ne zjarr te avashte per 1 ore duke hedhur pak uje te nxehte , nese salca eshte therre shume .
Sherbejeni te nxehte
Ju beft mire!

----------


## Princesha_Pz

Torte me oriz

1 L.qumesht
pak kripe
250gr. oriz
80 gr. sheqer
lekura e nje limoni e grire
100 gr. bajame te pjekura
2-3 pika esence bajamesh te hidhura
4 veze te bardhe dhe te verdha vezesh te ndara
gjalp ose margarin ,
buke e therrmuar

Ne nje tigan me fund te trashe zijeni qumeshtin me kripe , pastaj i hidhni orizin dhe zijeni e sa ta hiqni nga zjarri , perzijeni mire sheqerin , lekuren e limonit te grire dhe lereni te ftohet Ne kete pike shtoni bajamet e grira esencen e bajameve te hidhura dhe te verdhat e vezeve , pastaj rrihni te bardhet e vezeve si bore me pak kripe dhe shtojani pjeses tjeter ngadal duke e futur lugen me levizje nga poshte lart per te mos e ulur vezen e rrahur . Bejeni me gjalpe dhe therrime buke nje tave me diameter 24 cm. dhe hidhni aty perzierjen e pergaditur .Piqeni torten ne furren e ngrohte tashme , ne 180 grade , per afro 40 min.
Ju beft mire!

----------


## Princesha_Pz

Rizoto me majdanoz

30gr palce e therrmuar mire
30 gr gjalpe
3 luge vaj ulliri
1-2 thelpinj hudher e grire
350 gr oriz i imet
7. 5 leng zarzavatesh ose koncentrat vegjetal
1 luge plot me berzillok i grire
1 luge me majdanoz te grire
kripe e piper
3 luge djathe deleje i forte ose parmezan i grire

Ne nje tenxhere shkini ne temp. te ulet pascen .Pas 1-2 min. shtoni gjalpin ,vajin, hudhren dhe lerini te fergohen edhe nje min.Shtoni orizin ,lerini te marre shije duke e perzier vazhdimisht ,pastaj filloni ta lagni me lengun e zarzavateve ,pak nga pak duke e perzier vazhdimisht.Pak min. para se orizi te jete gati shtoni berzillokun dhe majdanozin .Provojeni per kripe dhe shtojini edhe piperin dhe ne fund i shtoni djathin e therrmuar .

----------


## Princesha_Pz

Domate me oriz


6 domate te pjekura te rrumbullaketa
6 luge oriz
1 thelb hudher
1 luge majdanoz i grire
5 luge vaj ulliri
kripe

Ua prisni fundin e domateve duke i zbrazur nga tuli dhe vendosni te kullojne per pak min. Nderkaq perzijeni orizin me tulin e domateve ,hudhren e grire holle ,majdanozin , 2 luge vaj dhe pak kripe.Kriposini leht se mbrendshmi domatet dhe mbushni me perzierjen e pergaditur. Mbulojini me fundet qe i keni vene menjane , vendosni ne nje ene zjarrduruese te qelqit duke i hedhur 2 gisht uje dhe nje sperkatje vaj .Kalojini ne furre tashme te nxehur ne 200 grade dhe piqini per rreth 30 min.
Ju beft mire !

----------


## Princesha_Pz

Buke thekre


30 gr.maja birre kfasac
1 luge me sheqer
3 l. uje i vaket
450 gr miell thekre
250 gr miell i bardhe
1 luge me fara koperi
2 luge kripe
2 luge vaj ulliri ose vaj


Hidhni ne nje pjate dy tipet e miellit dhe farat e koperit , perziejini me kujdes dhe hidhni kripe ,shtoni majane ,vajin dhe perzijini mire dhe lejini te vij apo te bymejet posate mbaroj ardhja e pare e brumit kthejeni mbrapsht brumin mbi tavolinen e ebere me miell dhe punojeni apo ngjesheni per 1 deri ne 2 min. Ndajeni ne 4-6 pjese ,ne forme te rrumbullaket .Lereni te vijne per rreth 1 ore .
Piqeni ne furre ne temp. 200 grade per rreth 30 min .
Ju befte mire !

----------


## Princesha_Pz

Torte me gjize dhe fruta pylli

500gr. gjize pa kripe
270 gr sheqer
1 kos yogurt
400 ml. ajke
500gr fruta pylli te perziera
lengu i nje gjysem limoni
2 pjese pandispanje te blera pra pete brumi per torte


Ne nje pjate perzieni gjizen s situr mire me 120 gr,. sheqer dhe me kos.Rrihni ajken deri sa te trashet dhe shtojani perzierjes me ngadale qe te moj arij shfryerjen .Shtoni pastaj 100 gr . fruta pylli dhe perzijini ,sistemoni nje disk pandispanje ne fundin e tepsis, hidhni persiper kremin e gjizes duke e niveluar mire dhe mbulojeni me diskun tjeter .
Ne nje tenxhere te vogel vendosni ne zjarr frutat qe qe mbeten me sheqerin qe ka tepruar dhe lengun e limonit dhe zijeni ne zjarr te plote derisa te jene bere si shirup .Lerini te ftohen . Me kete perzierje frutash lyni siperfaqen e tortes dhe vereni ne frigorifer per 3 ore se paku.
Ju befte mire !

----------


## Princesha_Pz

Akullore torte

10 veze
10 luge miell
10 luge sheqer
1 bakin
2 pudinga te vaniles
2 pudinga te cokollades
2 margarina
1 L qumesht

Per pergaditjen e brumit

10 te bardhat e vezeve te cilat i ndajme nga te verdhat
10 luge sheqer ,10 luge miell dhe nje barin i rrahim me mikser dhe i hedhim ne nje tepsi per pjekje dhe i pjekim

Per fillin

2 margarinat te cilat me pare i kemi lene ne temperature te dhomes me 10 luge sheqer dhe 10 te verdhat e vezeve i rrahim me mikser deri sa te formohet si krem dhe i leme anash
Ne nje tengjere e hedhim 1/2 e qumeshtit dhe e leme te valoj dhe pudingen e cokollates e tretim me pak qumesht dhe e ziejme dhe e leme te ftohet , keshtu veprojme edhe me pudingun e vaniles dhe i leme te ftohen mire ,te jene te ftoheta duhet patjeter ,pastaj gjysmen e kremit te pergaditur nga margarina ia shtojme pudingut te vaniles e gjysmen te cokollates dhe pastaj se pari fillin e perzier mire nga cokollata e hedhim ne brumin e pjekur dhe te ftohur dhe pastaj fillin e vaniles dhe e dekorojme me kokos .
Kjo torte duhet te qendroj ne friz ,2 ore para sherbimit duhet te hiqet nga frizi .
Ju befte mire !
Ju them qe ta provoni se me ete vertet eshte nje tort e lezetshme !
Une e kam pergaditur disa here .

----------


## Princesha_Pz

*Kroketa me djathe dhe proshute*


0.5L. qumesht
pak kripe
100 gr. gjalpe
100 gr. miell
100 gr. proshute e pjekur
100 gr. djathe
4 ve
200 gr. buke te therrmuar
0.5L vaj per ti ferguar


Zijeni qumeshtin me kripe, nderkaq shkrini gjalpin ne nje tenxhere, shtoni miellin dhe perzijeni,pastaj shtoni qumeshtin ,pak nga pak, derisa te arrini nje perzierje te trashe dhe te njetrajtshme , hiqeni nga zjarri dhe shtoni proshuten , djathin dhe dy te verdha vezesh .Perzijeni mire dhe lereni te ftohet .Vezet e mbetura rrihni veq .Kur perzierja te behet e nje trajtshme , me nje luge formoni toptha ne madhesin e arres dhe kalojini per dy here ne vezet e rrahura dhe ne buken e therrmuar .
Fergojini ne vaj te nxehur mire , derisa te skuqen.Thithjani vajin e tepert me leter kuzhine dhe sherbejini.

Ju befte mire!

----------


## argjenddre

Flm per keto receta shum te mira

----------


## Princesha_Pz

> Flm per keto receta shum te mira



 Me nder qofsh , 
.........jan disa nga permbledhje ime ,thjesht e kam pasion Kuzhinen dhe keto qe i di po i ndaj me ju ,shpresoj qe t`ju ndihmoj se paku !

----------


## argjenddre

me pelqejn jashtzakonisht

----------


## Princesha_Pz

*Domate me oriz*


6 domate te pjekura te rrumbullaketa
6 luge oriz
1 thelb hudher
1 luge majdanoz i grire
5 luge vaj ulliri
kripe

Ua prisni fundin e domateve duke i zbrazur nga tuli dhe vendosni te kullojne per pak min. Nderkaq perzijeni orizin me tulin e domateve ,hudhren e grire holle ,majdanozin , 2 luge vaj dhe pak kripe.Kriposini leht se mbrendshmi domatet dhe mbushni me perzierjen e pergaditur. Mbulojini me fundet qe i keni vene menjane , vendosni ne nje ene zjarrduruese te qelqit duke i hedhur 2 gisht uje dhe nje sperkatje vaj .Kalojini ne furre tashme te nxehur ne 200 grade dhe piqini per rreth 30 min.
Ju beft mire !

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Mishe i bardhe me majdanoz
> 
> 1Kg copa mishi i bardhe
> 4 luge vaj ulliri
> 2 thelpinje hudher te grire
> 2 luge majdanoz i grire
> piper i bluar, i fresket
> kripe
> 1 gote qumesht
> ...


Mishi i bardhe,cdo te thote,qe delja o vici te jete e bardhe.
Apo e ke fjalen,per mish njeriu.

----------


## Princesha_Pz

> Mishi i bardhe,cdo te thote,qe delja o vici te jete e bardhe.
> Apo e ke fjalen,per mish njeriu.


 
 Do te thote ,stek pule apo gjoks pule .

........shpresoj ta kesh kuptuar tani .

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Do te thote ,stek pule apo gjoks pule .
> 
> ........shpresoj ta kesh kuptuar tani .


Faleminderit per sqarimin.

Po sa piper duhet?

----------


## Yllëza*

Serafim largohu sa me pare nga kuzhina dhe liroj vendin tet shoqe (nene, moter apo kushdo qofte)  :perqeshje: ...

p.s. dhe shpresoj  qe ndonjera prej tyre te mos jet bjonde  :shkelje syri:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Serafim largohu sa me pare nga kuzhina dhe liroj vendin tet shoqe (nene, moter apo kushdo qofte) :p...
> 
> p.s. dhe shpresoj  qe ndonjera prej tyre te mos jet bjonde ;) :D


Jo,se e kam pasion,sidomos kur mbaron.

Po gjerat sqaroini mire,kripa si duhet te jete,e trashe o e holle.

Nuk me pelqen"racizmi"kunder femrave qe plaken shpejt.

----------

